# [openoffice] rafraichissement interface graphique

## Kazuya

Hello,

Voilà, je rencontre un problème avec Openoffice depuis ma dernière recompilation de celui-ci (hier donc)

Openoffice-3.1.1 fonctionnait bien... puis dans portage, hier j'ai vu que le flag "kde" était retiré entre paranthèses sur openoffice lors du "emerge -uDvaN world"

Je suis sous Kde4.3 (~amd64), bon je me dis que ça doit être normal, je fais la mise à jour...

Mais maintenant quand je lance openoffice, j'arrive encore a avoir accès aux  fonctions, mais j'y vais à l'aveuglette:

Je vous mets deux screenshots pour mieux comprendre (car personnellement je ne comprends pas le problème):

[img]http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/thumb/1253700383.png[/img]

[img]http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/thumb/1253700430.png[/img]

Voici mon emerge --info:

 *emerge --info wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.1, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.31-gentoo x86_64)
> ...

 

----------

## Tom_

Quelqu'un sait pourquoi ce flag a été retiré ?  :Confused:  Maintenant, je n'ai plus du tout d'intégration d'OpenOffice dans KDE.   :Confused: 

edit : 

Super : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=283618! Ils auraient pu le préciser dans le Changelog quoi ...   :Confused: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Rien d'indiqué dans le changelog de l'ebuild ou des global masks ? (normalement oui).

----------

## freezby

Salut,

@Kazuya, je te conseillerai d'utiliser le paquet précompilé openoffice-bin. Il est admis que se taper la compilation openoffice n'apporte aucun amélioration par rapport au binaire et tu gagnera du tps.

De plus, je viens de regarder t'as toujours le useflag"kde" pour le paquet openoffice-bin.

@Tom_, aucune idée, rien de vraiment explicite dans le changelog, surement des problème de compatibilités avec les nouvelles version de kde  :Smile: 

EDIT : ha bah vous avez été plus vite que moi  :Smile: 

----------

## Tom_

Quand j'ai vu qu'il fallait le recompiler, il n'y avait rien dans le Changelog, mais maitenant on y trouve ca : 

```
gentoo thomas # head -n 10 /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice/ChangeLog

# ChangeLog for app-office/openoffice

# Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation; Distributed under the GPL v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-office/openoffice/ChangeLog,v 1.484 2009/09/22 13:01:26 suka Exp $

  22 Sep 2009; Andreas Proschofsky <suka@gentoo.org>

  files/gentoo-3.1.1.diff, -files/dbfix.diff, +files/kde4-configure2.diff,

  openoffice-3.1.1.ebuild:

  Trying to fix KDE4 build problems, once again, see bug #283618
```

D'après https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=283618, il fallait regarder dans /usr/portage/profiles/base/package.use.mask : 

```
# Nirbheek Chauhan <nirbheek@gentoo.org> (22 Sep 2009)

# Broken with KDE4, mask for now

>=app-office/openoffice-3.1.1 kde

```

Tampis, je suis bon pour une nouvelle recompilation.   :Confused: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

a ben ça va si finalement je ne suis pas le seul   :Laughing: 

> freezby, 

je fais encore ce que je veux   :Wink:  , et puis je préfère une bonne intégration à mon système plutôt que d'utiliser un binaire un l'ouest....

J'ai trouvé un topic dans la partie anglaise: ça se passe ici

Je n'aime pas trop l'idée de forcer le système à utiliser le flag "kde", je pense que ce n'est pas la bonne solution d'utiliser la force  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## freezby

c'était juste une suggestion  :Smile: 

----------

## Tom_

La version -bin d'Openoffice ne propose pas l'intégration KDE-4 cf mon bug-report (c'est pour ca que je suis compile de nouveau OpenOffice) : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=283691.

Perso, OpenOffice compilait avec le support de KDE-4 et marchait niquel! Je force donc le useflag!!!  :Wink:  Il ne faut pas avoir peur.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Oui Tom_, moi aussi openoffice compilait avec le flag "kde", mais ce n'est pas une raison pour forcer le truc selon moi, en tous cas je remarque que ce "bug graphique" n'intervient qu'avec le style kde ou Qt4, mais que ça fonctionne nickel avec le style gtk-engines-qtcurve   :Smile:   et raleigh (mais raleigh c'est vraiment moche   :Sad:  )

> freezby, mais il n'y a pas de mal   :Wink: 

----------

## tmasscool

 *freezby wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> @Kazuya, je te conseillerai d'utiliser le paquet précompilé openoffice-bin. Il est admis que se taper la compilation openoffice n'apporte aucun amélioration par rapport au binaire et tu gagnera du tps.

 

Mouais, openoffice-bin et openoffice ne sont pas tout à fait les mêmes versions, l'une est celle de sun et l'autre est go-OOo. Et il y a quelques différences de fonctionalités entre les deux. De plus openoffice dépend de plus de bibliothèques du sytème alors qu'openoffice-bin fournit pas mal de "doublons" avec les avantages et inconvénients que ça implique...

----------

